# In-Ground Lift



## dStafford (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm in the planning stages for a new house and shop. I was looking at a Rotary 10k in ground lift. They seem to have fallen from favor and was wondering if there is any reason besides the difficulty to install?


----------

